# Greg's Hunter Pow Bump Report - 3/2/10



## bvibert (Mar 2, 2010)

I got a text from Greg exclaiming that today at Hunter was "The greatest mogul skiing experience of his entire life"


----------



## dmc (Mar 2, 2010)

Seeded bumps


----------



## Greg (Mar 2, 2010)

had to stop already. felt dehydrated. chugging gatorade, iced tea and water. heading back out in a few. west side is t2b side to side small to medium sized zipperline bumps. i sunk my pole two feet down into a trough. unreal. claires and anna are epic!!! best mogul skiing day of my life, bar none.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 2, 2010)

Bummer they're not spring bumps

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=71669


----------



## bvibert (Mar 2, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Bummer they're not spring bumps
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=71669



:lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 2, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Bummer they're not spring bumps
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=71669



well, NOAA says it is pretty warm today -
This Afternoon: A slight chance of rain and snow showers. Mostly cloudy, *with a high near 37.*


----------



## JimG. (Mar 2, 2010)

Greg said:


> had to stop already. felt dehydrated. chugging gatorade, iced tea and water. heading back out in a few. west side is t2b side to side small to medium sized zipperline bumps. i sunk my pole two feet down into a trough. unreal. claires and anna are epic!!! best mogul skiing day of my life, bar none.



The prodigal son returns home.

Remember that Hunter was the place you started your journey to your skiing "A" game.


----------



## Greg (Mar 2, 2010)

dmc said:


> Seeded bumps



Nope. All natural, but I did see some snowboarders wreck a few.


----------



## Greg (Mar 2, 2010)

JimG. said:


> The prodigal son returns home.
> 
> Remember that Hunter was the place you started your journey to your skiing "A" game.



I thought about that day six years ago as I was marching out this afternoon drenched in sweat. I felt like I got a bit of retribution against the mountain which kicked my ass so bad that day with you and Karl. Not that I was free of any gaper moments, but overall I was happy with my skiing today.

Full report with pics later.


----------



## dmc (Mar 2, 2010)

Greg said:


> Nope. All natural, but I did see some snowboarders wreck a few.



Those bumps had it comin'..


----------



## Greg (Mar 2, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Bummer they're not spring bumps
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=71669



Okay....maybe I was caught up in the moment. Perhaps not the "greatest mogul experience of my life" but definitely up there, probably top 3 all time bump day, and definitely #1 day this season. Sun eventually shined. Perhaps the snow was a tad tacky, but really I'm just being picky.


----------



## Greg (Mar 2, 2010)

*Powbump Report*

Okay, if you're not a mogul enthusiast, you're going to find this report epically boring, especially since there are 36 pics of moguls. :-o Today was truly epic though as far as bump skiing goes, so, here it is:

Left town about 8:15 (bus and preschool drop off duty). Smooth ride and I discovered the Catskills were out of the clouds for probably the first time in a week:






*Not much snow 10 miles east of Hunter:*





*A little different in town:*





*Obligatory mountain shot from 23A:*


----------



## Greg (Mar 2, 2010)

*First run, Claire's Way:*





*44:*





*44, looking up:*





*44, from bottom:*





*Quality bumps on Claire's:*


----------



## Greg (Mar 2, 2010)

*Annapurna:*





*View from 'Purna:*





*Typical wait at Z lift:*





*Artsy shot:*


----------



## Greg (Mar 2, 2010)

*Lower K-27:*





*Looking back up Lower K:*





*Some woods off K-27:*




These trees were packed and skied great!

*Course on Eisenhower:*





*Racer's from quad:*





*Racer's:*


----------



## Greg (Mar 2, 2010)

*Trees off Claire's:*




Deep and grabby. Tough skiing.





My pole is to the ground. My pole is 44".

*Claire's bumps:*





*View from Z lift:*





*Upper Taylor's, notice the blue sky! 8)*





*Lower Claire's:*


----------



## Greg (Mar 2, 2010)

*Sunny moguls*




These were typical all over Claire's Way.

*Moguls:*





*Switched to the Legends in the afternoon. Good move!*





*Bumps!*















*Here comes the sun!*


----------



## Greg (Mar 2, 2010)

*Last run:*










*View from summit on the way down:*





*Great day at Hunter Mountain. See you in the spring!*


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 2, 2010)

Nicely done Greg!!! :beer:


----------



## Greg (Mar 2, 2010)

Some final comments:


Skied from 10:30 - 3:30 with a quick 20 minute break to eat lunch and rehydrate around 11:45. I am thoroughly spent. I expect soreness from this one.
Zippers everywhere all over Claire's. 44 was okay. Seemed less skied and looser and less in the way of zippers. Same on 'Purna, although it had great lines at the top narrow section. These two should bump up nicely as they are skied more.
Skied 44 once, Annapurna 3 times, K-27 > Ike once, Cliff to Racer's once, Cliff to Hellgate via a cheater path by the Cliff fence to Ike once, and Claire's many many many times. I lost count. ROTD was undoubtedly Claire's Way. Incredible mogul skiing.
Switched from the Twisters to the Legends early afternoon after I started flailing on the bump skis. The extra width really helped. Snow was thick and tacky.
Sun came out around 2:30, although enough sunlight was filtering through all day lighting up the surface nicely.
Groomers were like butter.
Lots of tracks on the lift lines.
Crowds were light, as expected. Far different place than last Friday, and I assume the weekend. No more than a couple chair wait all day.
It takes me almost exactly 2 hours from my house to Hunter via 23. I'll never go 84 again.
There will be skiable snow here well into spring. I hope they stay open late. I'll be back and may hike in May if VT lift-service ends sooner than expected.

Best day of the year. Even better than last Friday, only because I managed to get in far more skiing. I really couldn't have skied more or harder than I did. Fully satisfied. Yay Huntah!


----------



## dmc (Mar 2, 2010)

AWESOME!!!

You just made me seriously homesick from Atlanta...


----------



## Greg (Mar 2, 2010)

One Longtrail and three Saranacs. Time for bed.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 2, 2010)

damn

I have nothing to say other than I'm WAY jealous


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for posting all the pics, my legs are sore from just looking at them.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow!  Great pics Greg.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow! That looks like a solid day! Bet those bumps were awesome! 

Love that AZ sticker on the back of the Jeep. You should sell those in the AZ store......


----------



## bvibert (Mar 3, 2010)

Looks like a crappy day, glad I didn't go!


:roll:


----------



## kingslug (Mar 3, 2010)

Get it while you can..heard they will close early or at least regular date to build the new zipline.


----------



## reefer (Mar 3, 2010)

Sweet! I'm not a mogul "enthusiast", but I appreciate all the pictures. Best ones are the woods shots.......


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 3, 2010)

sweet!  The crew over on mogulskiing.net would love this one.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 3, 2010)

any more pics????


----------



## Greg (Mar 3, 2010)

powhunter said:


> any more pics????



:lol: Actually, I have about twice as many more.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 3, 2010)

was the trip solo?


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 3, 2010)

Looks sweeeet.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 3, 2010)

Somebody grab me a mop.  I didn't know I had that much drool in me.  I'm heading up there soon.  Only 2 hours from here all highway.  Almost looks like the Rocky Mountainish.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Greg (Mar 3, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> was the trip solo?



Yep. I tried to wrangle a few people into going, to no avail. I prefer to ski with others, but sometimes it's nice to just do your own thing. Just you and the hill.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 3, 2010)

Altho not a bump enthusiast  i do appreciate the beauty of your photos Greg -- glad u had a super day 

Damn that is some serious snow just looking at the shots of town too


----------



## Mapnut (Mar 3, 2010)

Wasn't there any decent cruising? (Ducks and runs)


----------



## 180 (Mar 3, 2010)

Can't wait to get back this weekend.


----------



## x10003q (Mar 3, 2010)

I was there yesterday and Greg speaks the truth. I skied bell to bell and I could barely move today. My fave was 44 although Upper Crossover was soft and sweet in the afternoon. I started the day some amazing cruising down Hellgate to Broadway to Eisenhower. Then the abuse started. I ran k27 , then Upper Crossover and then over the top to Nirvana. First was Claire's then my fave 44 for 3. I had a few pole plants that went 1/2 up the pole before I could catch it to avoid a shoulder dislocation. I went to the car for lunch and changed out of sweaty shirts, gloves, fleece, and left the helmet and switched the goggles. I cranked a few Mountain Dews and 2 Clif bars and was back for more abuse in 20 minutes. At this point I could tell I was going to be crippled for my fun. Back on West and back to 44. Then Purna. Then 44. Then Claires. Then 44. Then 44. Then over to the front for the shorter U Crossover with a cruise to Eisenhower for more bumps. I did this route mixed with Cliff to Racers for the rest of the afternoon. I got back to the car, changed again cranked 4 motrin and made my way back to Jersey.

1st is a buried house on the way in, the 2nd is empty Hellgate, the 3rd is the buried mid mountain lunch deck, the 4th is k27 and the 5th is 44.


----------



## x10003q (Mar 3, 2010)

A few more photos. The first one is the the buried top trail map, the second is a view up West, the third is Racer's, the 4th is the house above the d lift and the 5th is mid Claires.


----------

